# Roller Pigeons Kit Box Questions



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have added a double section to the back of my Red Rose Starter loft which houses my homers.

I have some roller pigeons in another Red Rose Loft and they apparently have too much room, and too much feed. The purpose of adding a Kit box was to start over with another batch of pigeons as what I have are pretty, but won't fly or roll.

My concern is the density in which rollers are kept. Also I am concerned with the amount of light the new kit boxes allow in. Only door that will let any light in is where the trap is placed. Another concern is the inside tempature of this box in the summer time. It will have to be miserable for these birds without much ventilation.

I am having second thoughts about having rollers if you have to have them couped up like this. While I am no animal ativist I do want to treat them humanely.

Comments are appreciated.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

NAPA242 said:


> I have added a double section to the back of my Red Rose Starter loft which houses my homers.
> 
> I have some roller pigeons in another Red Rose Loft and they apparently have too much room, and too much feed. The purpose of adding a Kit box was to start over with another batch of pigeons as what I have are pretty, but won't fly or roll.
> 
> ...


Well you have already said it. Your new plans are not healthy for the birds. So scrap the plan. As for your others... put them on a strict diet and make them work and earn their feed.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> Well you have already said it. Your new plans are not healthy for the birds. So scrap the plan. As for your others... put them on a strict diet and make them work and earn their feed.


*Originally Posted by Jaysen*
I think tumblers/rollers are a bit denser to keep them grouped (not a tumbler/roller, but I recall that from a different thread). And since the term "kit box" is used by those groups I think the 2sq/bird number may not be the right one in this particular case.

That said 2sq/bird is best for the health of the birds.

As to hardware cloth the smallest I like the 1/4x1/4 for some things (sub floor with pellets, weaning pen aviary), the 1/2x1/2 for others (low to the ground aviary floors, all aviary walls, bird side exit covers), the 1/2x1 for a few others (raised floor in wood nest boxes, shipping crates, training crates), the 1x1 for still others (aviary floor on second story, loft walls (use plastic netting), hawk deterrent raised 2" over 1/2x1/2 aviary top) and 2x3 fencing for large predator deterrent (3" over 1/2x1/2).

One thing to keep in mind is that the hardware cloth will damage feathers. We are in the process of building all new loft walls to replace our 1x1 and 1/2x1/2 interior cloth because of this. Just pay attention and if it gets bad be ready to adjust.

*Originally posted by ptras*
I must agree. My mentor keeps 25 to 30 Birmingham Rollers in a 3' by 4' by 4' tall kit box, and they do just fine. He has been doing so for almost 50 years now.

Make sure you have good ventilation, and consider painting the outside of your kitbox in a light color if you live somewhere with hot summers.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Pigeons love much room. Overfeed pigeons which make them look fat wont fly.

The kitbox usually have the bottom floor open and some people allow that the front can be opened if ventilation and sun is needed.

Or you can try this one:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYKsAX_S7hI


----------



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have attached pictures of the roller loft I added to my Red Rose Loft. In looking at it, I think I could add an avairy to both sections and this would eliminate my concern for ventilation. 

The first section with the v perches was to be my flying loft, the other end which is storage now, was to be used as my breeding loft for rollers. 

Comments and suggestions would be appreciated about how to add light and ventilation.

Thank You


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

well thats a little tall


----------



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

Will the height affect the birds?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

NAPA242 said:


> Will the height affect the birds?


That will be fine. I have my rollers in a space that is 3' by 4' by 6' tall, and they do fine.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Napa,
Where is the vent for that kitbox?


----------



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

That is my problem. I have vents to install, but think I need vents and an avairy. It gets hot here in the summer. I want my birds to get some sun and fresh air.


----------

